# 2005 Expedition



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

We're looking at a 2005 Expedition with 3:73 gears 5.4L 4x2 and the heavy duty tow package. The Ford tow guide states that it can tow 8900 lbs. We own a 2006 26rks with a dry weight of 5200lbs, loaded probably weighs 6000lbs.

Good or bad choice?

I have a 2000 F-150 we tow it with now and we thought about trading for a F-250 but I drive 120 miles a day back and forth to work so I would eat up the miles quick on anything we get for me.


----------



## doko (May 2, 2005)

caleb22 said:


> We're looking at a 2005 Expedition with 3:73 gears 5.4L 4x2 and the heavy duty tow package. The Ford tow guide states that it can tow 8900 lbs. We own a 2006 26rks with a dry weight of 5200lbs, loaded probably weighs 6000lbs.
> 
> 
> > Think its a fine choice for that weight. We have a 2004 Expedition, and easily tow a 23RS, and have spoken with those towing 28 foot outback without a problem.
> ...


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We have an '04 EXP XLT SPORT 5.4L 4X4 - 3.73 LIMITED SLIP w/ Heavy Duty Tow pkg.

We tow a 27RSDS with no problem! Of course we don't "beat" on it.
We travel an average of 62mph. Our travels have taken us 
to Northern Michigan. There is some steep grades there, but it
is not constant. Like I said we take it easy.
Also, it is my understanding that you have a little more tow margin
with a 4X2 vs. a 4X4







(that is what I thought I read???)

MaeJae


----------



## Splash Mountainers (May 3, 2004)

heres another thought...

buy now thinking of the future. Will you ever want to move up the a 5er in the next few years? If you do then you'll have to upgrade the TV again too.

What a wonderful "dilemma" to have!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

MaeJae,

The difference between 4X2 and 4X4 is that the 4X2 can tow a little more and carry slightly more because the 4X4 components weigh several hundred additional pounds. Other benefits of the 4X2 are lower vehicle cost and better fuel milage.

So, I guess the only advantage to the 4X4 is improved traction & control in difficult conditions.

Bill


----------



## jlstew (May 29, 2004)

I don't have any problems with my set up (see sig). The trick is don't get in a hurry, and have your weight distributing hitch set up correctly. Enjoy outbacking!


----------



## Darj (Oct 10, 2004)

We haven't had any problems with our setup either (though we have only been around MI and OH) Looking to tow possibly out West next summer...so by then my Dh will probably have his F250 he so desperately wants! The Expedition has been great though. action


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, if everything works out with the dealer on Thursday we will be the new owners of a 2005 Expedition 5.4L 3:73 with a tow capacity of 8900lbs. I'm praying it will tow our 26rks unit that sits dry at 5200lbs.

I'll never be able to explain it to my DW if it tows terrible









Guess I'm looking for a confidence boost


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

It will certainly tow it. The 2005 Expedition has the new 5.4L. It is more pwerfull than the 2004.

2004 5.4L HP 260, torque 350
2005 5.4L Hp 301 torque 365

and the new one has better fuel economy.


----------



## casco1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Just got home tonight from 3k trip to Northern Montana towing 05 28rss with an 05 Expedition. Great trip. No complaints. One thunderstorm that got a little interesting, but slowed down a bit and enjoyed the show. Lots of long hills. Prolly gonna look for a trans cooler & temp but mostly for extra insurance. Would not tow any larger Outback but certainly wouldn't hesitate to do the trip again.


----------



## 76 cougar (Jan 30, 2005)

Had the expy with the 4.6 we traded for a new one with 5.4 and it pulls the 21rs alot better. Last trip got any where from 9.75 on flat roads to 8 in the hills.


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Wow, this is reassuring news for me too!

Just bought a 2005 Expedition Eddie Bauer today. Swapping the current TV for the Expy on Thursday (can't wait!)...

My plan was to upgrade to a 28RSDS this Fall but wasn't sure about that until all those posts from happy 28RS-S owners (even though 28RSDS is a bit heavier and longer).

Gonna get me a Hensley Arrow when I do the upgrade to give me a little more peace of mind...

Boy will my signature change!


----------



## caleb22 (Jun 13, 2005)

I towed our 26rks with our new 2005 Expy and it towed great. My F-150 struggled at the least little incline but the Expy cruises just fine.


----------

